# Quests Nach Ruf Ordnen



## JokerGermany (26. August 2006)

Ich wäre dafür, dass man nach Quests mit Darnassus-Ruf (und andere Völker) suchen kann.

Weil cih weiß z.B. nciht wo ich im LVL 30-39 Questen muss um Darnassus Ruf zu bekommen.

Hab nur Valahriels Suche ist die einzigste Quest die ich kenne dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crowley (26. August 2006)

Hallo Joker,

leider bin ich nicht sicher, ob sich Ruf-Belohnungen in der Datenbank finden lassen. Kannst du mir mal die genaue ID von dem Quest sagen, und wieviel Ruf der gibt? (http://www.buffed.de/?f=Vahlarriels+Suche)


----------



## JokerGermany (31. August 2006)

Crowley schrieb:


> Hallo Joker,
> 
> leider bin ich nicht sicher, ob sich Ruf-Belohnungen in der Datenbank finden lassen. Kannst du mir mal die genaue ID von dem Quest sagen, und wieviel Ruf der gibt? (http://www.buffed.de/?f=Vahlarriels+Suche)



Muss leider sagen nein, im alten Forum, hat auch schonmal einer gepostet wie das berechnet wird.
Denn das ist ja von lvl zu lvl unterschiedlich.
Ist doch sowieso etwas umständlich, wenn du das alles eintragen müstest.

Denn Eintragen würde ich das, wenn es gewünscht ist per Kommentar, aber wie gesagt, in Blasc selber und dann gleich danach suchen können wäre Klasse.
Oder man nimmt nen paar freiwillige die die Ruf für eine bestimmte lvlrange eintragen.
(Ab einem Bestimmten Lvlgrad gibt es bis lvl 60 den gleichen Ruf)


Alle diese Quest hab ich mit meiner Teffy gemacht und habe auch für alle Darnassus-Ruf bekommen.


----------

